# Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey ‘Franceville’



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2015)

Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey ‘Franceville’ (Phrag. wallisii x Phrag. Super Rubies). Impressive cross from Orchidbabies. The color is not as good as it was the previous years, but the plant is still lovely.


Phragmipedium Cahaba Phyllis Bailey Franceville web 1 by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2015)

I love your red, long-petalled Phrags!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Feb 15, 2015)

What can I say?

:drool::drool::drool::drool:

:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## troy (Feb 15, 2015)

Perfection


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 15, 2015)

Very lovely.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2015)

Well done! Where can super rubies be found?


----------



## Silvan (Feb 15, 2015)

Still a very desirable plant to own and admire. Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids! Looks well grown.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 15, 2015)

Such beautiful long petals!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful. I hope mine blooms like that someday.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 16, 2015)

I love seeing this cross!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all!



cnycharles said:


> Well done! Where can super rubies be found?



I bought one from OL a few years ago. Do you plan to remake the cross with a wallisii?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's excellent. Can't imagine a better result with this cross.


----------

